
TaskRabbit users revolt as the company shuts down its bidding system - theoutlander
http://venturebeat.com/2014/07/10/taskrabbit-users-revolt-as-the-company-shuts-down-its-bidding-system/
======
fibbery
I've used task rabbit a few times, but I won't ever use them again after this
change. The way that it worked before let you post any task, and find the
exact right person, at the lowest possible price (thanks to the bidding
system). Now they require you to pick a tasker before you can even specify
what the task is or know whether the taskrabbit is available on a certain day,
which makes zero sense. It's a shame, because I deeply admired the user
experience of the previous site but this new one has gone off the rails.

